# Passover



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

The holiday of Pesach, or Passover, falls on the Hebrew calendar dates of Nissan 15-22.


*Pesach 2020* (Passover) falls out at sundown on *Wednesday, April 8*, and ends at nightfall on *Thursday, April 16*.

*What Is Passover?*

The eight-day festival of Passover is celebrated in the early spring, from the 15th through the 22nd of the Hebrew month of Nissan, April 8 - April 16, 2020. Passover (Pesach) commemorates the emancipation of the Israelites from slavery in ancient Egypt. 

In Hebrew it is known as Pesach (which means “to pass over”), because G‑d passed over the Jewish homes when killing the Egyptian firstborn on the very first Passover eve.

Pesach is observed by avoiding leaven, and highlighted by the Seder meals that include four cups of wine, eating matzoh and bitter herbs, and retelling the story of the Exodus.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> The holiday of Pesach, or Passover, falls on the Hebrew calendar dates of Nissan 15-22.
> 
> 
> *Pesach 2020* (Passover) falls out at sundown on *Wednesday, April 8*, and ends at nightfall on *Thursday, April 16*.
> ...


I could go for 4 cups of wine about now!  Thanks for posting


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I could go for 4 cups of wine about now!


Even Manischewitz  extra sweet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Apr 7, 2020)

We always have a big get-together with family & friends for Passover.  None of us are religious & most of our friends are not Jewish, but it doesn't matter.
I'm wondering about this year, with everyone afraid to be together.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 7, 2020)

As a history buff, I've always wondered why people are not
interested in Jewish History.  They have a history, man do they
have a history!

Double RR
curious, why did you spell God as  G-d


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)

jerry old said:


> As a history buff, I've always wondered why people are not
> interested in Jewish History.  They have a history, man do they
> have a history!
> 
> ...


@jerry old, I didn't spell it that way. I simply copied the article from a website. I have never spelled god with a dash in the middle, but I know some people do.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2020)

@jerry old 
"Writing "G-d" instead of God is a fairly recent custom in America. Many believe this to be a sign of respect, and the custom comes from an interpretation of the commandment in Deuteronomy 12:3-4 regarding the destruction of pagan altars. According to the the medieval commentator, Rashi, we should not erase or destroy God’s name and should avoid writing it. In a Responsa (legal opinion) by the Central Conference of American Rabbis, the primary prohibition against erasure of the name God applies to the sacred names in a written text of Torah. With the advent of computers and the internet, rabbinic authorities have debated whether or not this applies to what is typed on a computer or read on a screen. Most have concurred that it does not apply.

The bulk of Jewish legal opinion agrees that the law applies only to the written name of God when written in Hebrew and not when written in other languages. Reform Jewish practice reflects this opinion. Some Jews will avoid discarding paper or books in which God’s name appears in Hebrew. Rather than being thrown out or destroyed, they may be stored in a _genizah _(a storage place) and buried in a Jewish cemetery."
https://reformjudaism.org/practice/ask-rabbi/why-do-some-jews-write-g-d-instead-god


----------



## jerry old (Apr 7, 2020)

Should have know better that to ask the girl with a head full of brains a question; it's people like you that are responsible for my sagging ego.
How did you get out of the corner?

Okay, take the next poster to question is Pepper
Knew of the reluctance of Hebrews to speak the name of God.
This carried over to the writing the name of God.
(interrupted-fingers won't work)
Jews, plural form,  is not mentioned until Kings-confuses me.

My question was literacy, but primarily I was questioning the Sanhedrin:
How did the Scribes gain equality with the Pharisees and Saddcees.
How did the Scribes obtain their power?

(Not on topic, but it took 23 judges to whack a fella, you probably knew that, but it
a heck of a lot better than our judicial process.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @jerry old
> "Writing "G-d" instead of God is a fairly recent custom in America. Many believe this to be a sign of respect, and the custom comes from an interpretation of the commandment in Deuteronomy 12:3-4 regarding the destruction of pagan altars. According to the the medieval commentator, Rashi, we should not erase or destroy God’s name and should avoid writing it. In a Responsa (legal opinion) by the Central Conference of American Rabbis, the primary prohibition against erasure of the name God applies to the sacred names in a written text of Torah. With the advent of computers and the internet, rabbinic authorities have debated whether or not this applies to what is typed on a computer or read on a screen. Most have concurred that it does not apply.
> 
> The bulk of Jewish legal opinion agrees that the law applies only to the written name of God when written in Hebrew and not when written in other languages. Reform Jewish practice reflects this opinion. Some Jews will avoid discarding paper or books in which God’s name appears in Hebrew. Rather than being thrown out or destroyed, they may be stored in a _genizah _(a storage place) and buried in a Jewish cemetery."
> https://reformjudaism.org/practice/ask-rabbi/why-do-some-jews-write-g-d-instead-god


I find the Jewish religion confusing due to the different fractions and much like the christian religions that fractures when someone doesn’t agree, but not as many choices.  My nephew and his family are Jewish, but I’ve never asked what fraction (if that’s the right word.)

Every time I would visit his mother (my brothers wife) would say, “you know they are Jewish“, yup, and I’m still catholic.  I always wondered if they expect us to come to blows.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 8, 2020)

all the info you need is on the net, sometimes too much.
I often have to get pencil and paper to keep track of who's who.
we do complicate things.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I find the Jewish religion confusing due to the different fractions and much like the christian religions that fractures when someone doesn’t agree, but not as many choices.  My nephew and his family are Jewish, but I’ve never asked what fraction (if that’s the right word.)
> 
> Every time I would visit his mother (my brothers wife) would say, “you know they are Jewish“, yup, and I’m still catholic.  I always wondered if they expect us to come to blows.


Maybe.  Mel Gibson said "Jews are responsible for all the wars we've had."


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Maybe.  Mel Gibson said "Jews are responsible for all the wars we've had."


Unbelievable.  I was going, but decided not, to say the very same thing!  Lantzman.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2020)

The word is "faction" not "fraction."


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The word is "faction" not "fraction."


Actually, we generally use the term denominations.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The word is "faction" not "fraction."


Well, I’ve never been able to spell and I did ask if I was using the right word, so thanks


----------

